# Validity of Online Education Courses



## amritmishra89 (Jul 3, 2015)

We are currently seeing a surge of online courses being taught through various websites. Many of us might even have enrolled in some of the online courses and are learning through it. Almost all the online courses give their Certification of successful completion of candidates course. But the thing is, are they valid? Can we land into a job by getting a Certificate from one of these courses?


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, some employers don't give a **** about fancy useless degrees... They check your skills.

*www.launchcode.org


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 27, 2015)

WOW, launch code is amazing! does it actually work? or just a gimmick?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Yes, some employers don't give a **** about fancy useless degrees... They check your skills.
> 
> *www.launchcode.org


 When it comes to Govt. jobs.. those "degrees" matter a lot.

@OP. You need to give more detail about your subject and your academic line. You know there are on-line courses for pole dancing too, you know...


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 10, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Yes, some employers don't give a **** about fancy useless degrees... They check your skills.
> 
> *www.launchcode.org



have u used it ???


----------



## kapoorkaran (Jan 18, 2016)

Have you use it or thinking for it?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

Depends on who issues the certificate.


----------

